# Behr Deck over & OSB



## CJC716 (Nov 4, 2014)

I have started to hang some OSB on the lower portion of the shop wall and I know this has been discussed in length about painting/staining OSB but i was wondering if anyone has tried any of the DeckOver type paints on OSB.

If so were the results better than paint and primer? I have sample boards going of paints and stains but I can't seem to find any sample sizes of any of the DeckOver style products in my area.


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

I have not used the deck over type products on OSB specifically, but I have used it before. I have mixed feelings about the product, not to say I hate it, it's just different (I used the 10x). I would really try and get my hands on some of it to test before you commit to any, if you haven't seen it before in person.

Maby you can call Behr and ask for a sample.


----------

